# giant breed dogs



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been considering making a website about giant dog breeds and need some help. Mind has gone blank. These are what I have thought of so far, I am sure there must be more.

Newfoundlands
St Bernard
Great danes
Pyrenean mountain dog
Mastiff
Sarpliannic
Irish wolf hound
Borzoi
Russian wolfhound
Akita
Bernese mountain dog

I would also appreciate photographs and any stories you have about the different breeds.

I just went searching on the web and there is so little information, mostly cold facts which don't mean a lot. I'd like something a bit more personal. I found one that says the newfoundland only needs an occasional brush! So you see what I mean.

All contributions gratefully accepted.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Leonberger??? :crying:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Would a giant schnauzer count?
Caucasian Shepherd Dog
Borzoi
Kangal Dog
Great Pyrenees


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ummm, Deerhound??


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, Tanya. As soon as I saw your name I knew I had forgotten the leo!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Russian Black Terrier??

My friend has one and he makes my lot looks likkle!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Some of the gsd are classed as giant. , would a rottwelllier count,


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Like King Shepherds? They aren't a recognised breed though are they?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sullivan said:


> Some of the gsd are classed as giant. , would a rottwelllier count,


Not sure about the rottie. I have heard them called giant dogs, but the ones I have seen next to mine just look like large dogs to me.

OOoh this is getting exciting.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Can corso, or is the the same as bourdeux


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I suppose it depends on the info in the website and what you consider Giant??
Alot of big dogs get bloat, joint problems/arthritis/HD, shortened life spans and exercise limitations like Giants but are still classed as Large breeds only.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> Not sure about the rottie. I have heard them called giant dogs, but the ones I have seen next to mine just look like large dogs to me. i did wonder. lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> I suppose it depends on the info in the website and what you consider Giant??
> Alot of big dogs get bloat, joint problems/arthritis/HD, shortened life spans and exercise limitations like Giants but are still classed as Large breeds only.


I consider giant breed as dogs that are as big as mine. I have heard dogue de bordeaux called giant, but I have never met one that big.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> I consider giant breed as dogs that are as big as mine. I have heard dogue de bordeaux called giant, but I have never met one that big.


brothers mate has one and its massive i never seen one as big. He was from a very good breeder that does alot of shows. hes gorg.....my brothers american bully is around 8/9 stone.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't know if it will be of any use but I found this list of Giant Breeds on a website. I'm not sure if they're all available in the UK or if they're all classified as Giant Breeds:

Afghan Hound
Akbash Dog
American Blue Gascon Hound
Anatolian Shepherd
Azawakh
Bloodhound, see also: St Hubert dog
Borzoi
Broholmer
Caucasian Shepherd Dog
Chart Polski
Deerhound
English Mastiff
Estrela Mountain Dog
Great Dane
Greater Swiss Mountain Dog
Great Pyrenees
Greyhound (?)
Irish Wolfhound
Kangal Dog
Komondor
Kuvasz
Landseer
Leonberger
Neapolitan Mastiff
Newfoundland
Portugese Mountain dog
Pyrenean Mastiff (Matin de Navarre, Matin de Leon)
Saint Bernard
Scottish Deerhound
Sloughi
Spanish Mastiff (Matin d'Estremadura, Matin de la Manche)
Tosa Inu
Tibetan Mastiff


Good Luck with your website  I like hearing personal stories etc. and not just facts that are repeated on a lot of websites...


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

If you have a look on my website (leo one) there is a fair bit of info on there.... If you would like more... I'd happily supply it, and pictures


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Shibby. I shall research them all. I would not have considered an afgham to be a giant breed, but you never know. Greyhounds, now I have seen greyhounds as tall as mine but it is not usually the norm. Perhaps I will have to have a section on "bordering on giant"


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I consider "giant" breeds to be the breeds of dog that you have to buy collars/ coats from specialist suppliers, rather than an average pet shop , due to their immense size


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> I consider "giant" breeds to be the breeds of dog that you have to buy collars/ coats from specialist suppliers, rather than an average pet shop , due to their immense size


I agree. Anything over about 10 stone I think. Some giants can get up to 15 or 16 stone.

What is your website address, Tanya? I am sure it will give me lots of info on the leonberger.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Alaskan Malamute? Mine is pretty large xxx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Balto-x said:


> Alaskan Malamute? Mine is pretty large xxx


I'll put him on my list. I have never seen one in the flesh, actually, only photos.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Thanks, Shibby. I shall research them all. I would not have considered an afgham to be a giant breed, but you never know. Greyhounds, now I have seen greyhounds as tall as mine but it is not usually the norm. Perhaps I will have to have a section on "bordering on giant"


No problem  I was unsure on that and a few others but kept it just in case  Hope it's of some use...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

shibby said:


> No problem  I was unsure on that and a few others but kept it just in case  Hope it's of some use...


Will keep me busy for months I should think! I might have to join the library.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ohhh more thn happy provide American AKita piccies. I never thought of him as a true giant but then my boy is still a pup officially  I forget how big he is dometimes when you see him the whole time


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah I can give pics but balto is a pup xxx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Ohhh more thn happy provide American AKita piccies. I never thought of him as a true giant but then my boy is still a pup officially  I forget how big he is dometimes when you see him the whole time


Thankyou. You will have to fill me in about the different types of Akita. I thought they were all Japanese Akitas, but obviously not.



Balto-x said:


> Yeah I can give pics but balto is a pup xxx


By the time I get to that bit he will be full grown!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

It would be nice if you could do a giant breed forum  (I know it's naughty to talk about other forums on here )

I don't own a giant breed (yet) but all my fave breeds are giant/large breeds and i'd love to be part of a general giant breed forum in order to learn about keeping them and just enjoy the company of giant breed owners..... and look at all the pics  

I really want to be able to help somehow but as I say, I don't own any giant dogs, so can't really add any worthy information although could provide with you with a bit of Great Dane info, i'd be happy to write up a page on basic stuff like coat colours, pros and cons of ownership, what to look for in a good breeder..... just that kind of thing


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I've two giants - a Bernese Mountain Dog and a Great Dane X Neo Mastiff, so will be glad to help in any way that I can


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> It would be nice if you could do a giant breed forum  (I know it's naughty to talk about other forums on here )
> 
> I don't own a giant breed (yet) but all my fave breeds are giant/large breeds and i'd love to be part of a general giant breed forum in order to learn about keeping them and just enjoy the company of giant breed owners..... and look at all the pics
> 
> I really want to be able to help somehow but as I say, I don't own any giant dogs, so can't really add any worthy information although could provide with you with a bit of Great Dane info, i'd be happy to write up a page on basic stuff like coat colours, pros and cons of ownership, what to look for in a good breeder..... just that kind of thing


Don't rush me! there could be a forum in it, you never know. Lots of giant dog owners on this one.

If you can do something with the great dane, that would be great. You have to go all over the place for things like health tests, breeders and whatever, and some personal stories from experience. I thought it would be good to have it all in one place. Finding something telling me that newfies need an occasional brush has set me off! My god, if they are not detangled every day you end up with a real bunch of impenetrable fluff!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SixStar said:


> I've two giants - a Bernese Mountain Dog and a Great Dane X Neo Mastiff, so will be glad to help in any way that I can


Great! Send me some stories, please, what you personally know about living with the breeds and some pictures if you wouldn't mind. Of course, my two will be on there, videos included!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

There are two main types of Akita - The Akita (The American Akita) and The Japanese Akita Inu (Japanese Akita). I believe they have now been seperated by the UK Kennel club but dont quote me on it 

The American Akita:



















The Japanese Akita:


















The Japanese Akita and American Akita began to diverge in type through the middle and later part of the 20th century. Japanese Akita fanciers focused on restoring the breed as a work of Japanese art. American Akita fanciers bred larger, heavier-boned dogs. Both types derive from a common ancestry, but marked differences can be observed between the two.

The Japanese is alot more feline, with a 'foxy' head and more slightly buillt. The only colours accepted in the Japanese Akita inu are red-fawn; sesame; brindle; white. All the foregoing colours except white must have whitish coat on the cheeks, the sides of the muzzle, the inside of the legs and also the undersides of the jaw, neck, chest, body and tail (Urajiro). Pinto and any black markings are not allowed. Whereas the American Akita comes in all colours  The American often have a black mask, this is not accepted in the Jap Akita.

The American Akita is larger and heavier boned dog with a 'bear' like head.

Hope this helps a little I found a good few sites online, Il Pm them to you


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for that, very useful. Any more information, stories or pictures will be well appreciated.


----------



## greatdanes (Feb 22, 2011)

I can give you the info on great danes to, 
here is a few pics, a 12month blue bitch weighing 40kilos and a 2yr old dog weighing 60kilos and hes underweight
demi is relatively small for a dane but itll show a comparison and a general idea that dogs are generally bigger than bitches


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I have an irish wolfhound - great dogs, very soppy...rubbish at guarding. Our last one tried to hide under the bed when we were burgled.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

alaun said:


> I have an irish wolfhound - great dogs, very soppy...rubbish at guarding. Our last one tried to hide under the bed when we were burgled.


Can I have a photo, please, with his name. If nobody minds, I would like to put some photos on with names rather than just fish them off other sites.

Irish wolfhounds are one of the soppiest dogs on the planet, I think. There is one my boys play with a lot who is really great.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

московская сторожевая/Moscow Watchdog.

CO and Saint Bernard. Bred for being.................... a Watchdog!

Will follow orders and not improvise the ones it is supposed to follow. Excellent character excellent temperament. Big rug slug with lots of drool but nothing near as much as the Saint Bernard. :nono:

ÐÐ¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐºÐ°Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð¶ÐµÐ²Ð°Ñ

http://www.moskow-watchdog.de/Bilder/Kinga.jpg


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Zaros said:


> московская сторожевая/Moscow Watchdog.
> 
> CO and Saint Bernard. Bred for being.................... a Watchdog!
> 
> ...


thanks Zaros. I don't have any Russian characters on my keyboard - can I have a picture and some yours? That would be really good.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> thanks Zaros. I don't have any Russian characters on my keyboard - can I have a picture and some yours? That would be really good.


I don't think you need Russian characters Newfiesmum?

Does your computer have a translation facility?

I'm sure if you copy/pasted московская сторожевая (images) and then Googled you might find all you want. but Key words such as 'Moscow Watchdog' and search would also give you access to what you need.

These pictures are all I have.

The mild mannered Clarke Kent of Guardians.

Regards

Zaros


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Zaros said:


> I don't think you need Russian characters Newfiesmum?
> 
> Does your computer have a translation facility?
> 
> ...


The Russian characters bit was a joke, actually - not a very good one. I meant have you any pictures of your sars I can use.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> The Russian characters bit was a joke, actually - not a very good one. I meant have you any pictures of your sars I can use.


You are a wag!  

We'd be only too happy to post a few photos of the big Oz and the not so big Zaz. Unfortunately we lost most of their puppy stage when the old Computer got fried during an electrical storm

Would you prefer any specific poses or just anything we post and then you can select random pictures?


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

mastiff,19 mth old oscar


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Zaros said:


> You are a wag!
> 
> We'd be only too happy to post a few photos of the big Oz and the not so big Zaz. Unfortunately we lost most of their puppy stage when the old Computer got fried during an electrical storm
> 
> Would you prefer any specific poses or just anything we post and then you can select random pictures?


Whatever you've got. Some head shots and full doggie shots, so we can all see how big they are. Thanks.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Whatever you've got. Some head shots and full doggie shots, so we can all see how big they are. Thanks.


I'm off to bed now but will sift through some pictures tomorrow and post them for you ASAP.

Nighty night.


----------



## beagleweiler (May 4, 2011)

tiddlypup said:


> mastiff,19 mth old oscar


WOW!!! That is one BIG doggy! He looks awesome!!!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Akitas, GSDs and Malamutes are large breeds not giant :S

Or at least they're supposed to be... Who knows now though, with the amount of idiots breeding them.

Can't wait to see this website


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Photos removed due to malicious intent


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you all so much. It is going to take a long time to do, as I want something that is not just a few facts on a chart, but I will let you know when it is done.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Akita. One of the national dogs of Japan, the Akita is a dignified and courageous dog. A natural protector, the Akita is a large dog, weighing 80 to 100 pounds.

Anatolian shepherd. The Anatolian shepherd has an intense devotion and loyalty to his family and flock. Considered one of the best guard dogs around, this dog is slowly gaining popularity in the United States.

Bernese mountain dog. At home on the farms of Switzerland, the Bernese mountain dog helps guide livestock and pull heavy loads. Now considered more of a companion, the Bernese is still a strong and powerful dog.

Bloodhound. An excellent tracking dog, the bloodhound's nose is treasured by police and search and rescue personnel. The bloodhound does not easily give up and one report has a dog following his human quarry over 100 miles.

Borzoi. This elegant and regal dog is also called the Russian wolfhound. Used to hunt wolves, the borzoi is a sighthound, relying on his vision to find game.

Bullmastiff. With a relatively recent history, the bullmastiff was a revered companion to the British games keeper. The large size and imposing appearance of this dog scared off many a potential poacher. Still considered an excellent guardian, the bullmastiff is a giant dog that can easily weigh over 120 pounds.

Cane Corso The cane corso is an intimidating dog that looks like a mastiff but does not have the typical loose skin of other mastiff breeds. This dog is a powerful and effective guard dog.

Dogue de Bordeaux The Dogue of Bordeaux, also known as the French mastiff, became popular in the United States after the movie "Turner and Hooch" was shown in the mid 1980s. Although still somewhat uncommon outside of France, this breed is strong and imposing but also a loving family member.

Fila Brasileiro The Fila Brasileiro, also known as the Brazilian mastiff, is a massive breed that has a natural protective instinct. Without proper socialization and training some members of the breed may attack first and ask questions later.

Great Dane. The symbol of a giant dog, the Great Dane has many fans throughout the world. Originally developed in Bavaria to hunt boar, the Great Dane of today rarely hunts and is usually found in the company of his family.

Great Pyrenees. A true shepherd dog, the Great Pyrenees has accompanied many sheep herders and was an invaluable asset when the sheep needed protection and direction. A great watchdog, his thick hair coat lead him to prefer the cooler parts of the world.

Greater Swiss mountain dog. As with the Bernese mountain dog, the Greater Swiss mountain dog hails from Switzerland. Originally used as a herding and draft dog, today the breed is more likely found protecting his family or pulling a wagon full of children.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:QUOTE=Zaros;2479113]*Zara*
 
*Oscar*
 
*The gruesome twosome* 


Hope this suffices but if you want more I'll send you a link via PM so that you can choose exmples more suited to your preference.

Zaros[/QUOTE]


----------



## stbrides (Dec 10, 2010)

Dont think I havent seen Bouvier de Flandres mentioned, beautiful dogs, definately giant. I have a friend who has breed these if you need any info.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry about the quality, it was taken on the mobile.... Thats me behind him


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> I consider giant breed as dogs that are as big as mine. I have heard dogue de bordeaux called giant, but I have never met one that big.


The showdogs I encounter vary between about 50kg - 80kg as adults.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

stbrides said:


> Dont think I havent seen Bouvier de Flandres mentioned, beautiful dogs, *definately giant*. I have a friend who has breed these if you need any info.


I would have said large not giant, the same as a Briard very big but not a giant.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

stbrides said:


> Dont think I havent seen Bouvier de Flandres mentioned, beautiful dogs, definately giant. I have a friend who has breed these if you need any info.


Yes, thanks, I remembered them and put them on my list. Someone on here has one as well, but he hasn't contributed so far. Thanks for that.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Snoringbear said:


> The showdogs I encounter vary between about 50kg - 80kg as adults.


So this is where the difficulty lies with some breeds. Yes, I have seen gsd as tall as mine, but it is not the norm. If we are talking show dogs, then obviously the larger is the standard, so they would be giants. Oh, this is getting complicated! Also, do all females of giant breeds come up smaller, or is it just newfies? This is going to take me forever, but I am determined.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Zaros said:


> *Zara*
> 
> *Oscar*
> 
> ...


What a lovely strong masculine head Oscar has - he looks quite a gentle sole - is he?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Balto-x said:


> Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Thank you Balto. I don't ever recall seeing any photos of your dog/s? I take it you do have pictures?



912142 said:


> What a lovely strong masculine head Oscar has - he looks quite a gentle sole - is he?


Thank you. Oscar is uncommonly gentle for his breed and an envied specimen by breeders. But only for his proportions and looks. Sar's are not supposed to be Pussy cats! :nono: :

Oscar considers anything that breathes to be his buddy (well apart from the snakes that keep showing up on our property) 
Although just of late, as I think you already know, he has suffered a bad experience at the hands of Zara's breeder whilst we were away and things can get slightly anxious.
We hope to have this rectified fairly soon before he gets completely out of hand including the one attempting to restrain his bulk.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Sorry about the quality, it was taken on the mobile.... Thats me behind him


I want I want I want.............he is gorgeous.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Thank you Balto. I don't ever recall seeing any photos of your dog/s? I take it you do have pictures?
> 
> Thank you. Oscar is uncommonly gentle for his breed and an envied specimen by breeders. But only for his proportions and looks. Sar's are not supposed to be Pussy cats! :nono: :
> 
> ...


And people say Ferdie is huge! They are gorgeous dogs, Zaros, and really do look as soft as butter, but I doubt they are. Not all the time anyway, not like my two dopes!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I want I want I want.............he is gorgeous.


He looks a bit of a scruff bag there. He doesn't normally look like scruffy... but he was having a bad hair day


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> And people say Ferdie is huge! They are gorgeous dogs, Zaros, and really do look as soft as butter, but I doubt they are. Not all the time anyway, not like my two dopes!


Thank you Newfiesmum. I've always been a lover of Dogs but especially Giants and it wasn't until I moved to this country I had the opportunity of owning something of these proportions which was very challenging.

Oscar is a dream of a dog to own and it is a privilege to be seen out walking with him despite the mixed attitudes and questioning glares. 
Zara, on the other hand, is more the 'Parental Advisory explicit contents' dog who, despite her loyal and loving nature, insists to keep you on your toes as well as everyone else. She's a busy body. Terribly inquisitive and has an incurable need to investigate anything and everything. This includes the contents of your pockets, handbag, backpack or handkerchief. 
Zara is unlike Oscar because, from a strangers point of view, she decides whether or not you're allowed to stroke her whereas Oscar just wants.
She is nontheless an absolute pleasure to own.

In spite of their nomadic tendencies both are able to wander off leash but are never far from us even when they're completely out of sight in the forest.

They have met the odd one or two ramblers without showing any anti social tendencies towards them, other than barking volumously, and no one has ever been harmed. This in itself is an achievement because the breed is said to be fiercely territorial and won't allow trespassers. 
Of course being true Guardians folks have to realise, and are told in passing conversation, these are no nonsense dogs and won't tolerate stupidity. This is often the breeds ultimate downfall. They are forward thinkers and can often outhink us humans with great ease. 
If they even think you might they will! Your threat is their promise. It's in their breeding.
Strangely enough Sars' appear to have a natural affinity with small children and seem to exhibit their true gentle ways whenever they are in their company. We believe this behaviour stretches back to their very early roots when the breed used to act as a Sentinel for an entire community.

On the whole owning a Sar is a great adventure, it is certainly life altering, and we are fortunate enough to live a relatively peaceful life in the nature away from the madding crowd. 
This lifestyle not only suits us but is also fitting for the dogs who require both the space and the tranquility.

We are very proud of Zara and Oscar despite the breeds unfortunate and controversial reputation and history and have a lot to thank them for. They gave us the opportunity of a life we could only have dreamed of.

However, and by stark contrast Oscar has also given us many nightmares too! :


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Can I have a photo, please, with his name. If nobody minds, I would like to put some photos on with names rather than just fish them off other sites.
> 
> Irish wolfhounds are one of the soppiest dogs on the planet, I think. There is one my boys play with a lot who is really great.












No probs - This is Ripley - with irish red and white setter pups - Stanley and Dexter


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

alaun said:


> No probs - This is Ripley - with irish red and white setter pups - Stanley and Dexter


Love her little white socks


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

alaun said:


> No probs - This is Ripley - with irish red and white setter pups - Stanley and Dexter


I can't see a picture, though Tanya obviously can. Must be my computer.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> So this is where the difficulty lies with some breeds. Yes, I have seen gsd as tall as mine, but it is not the norm. If we are talking show dogs, then obviously the larger is the standard, so they would be giants. Oh, this is getting complicated! Also, do all females of giant breeds come up smaller, or is it just newfies? This is going to take me forever, but I am determined.


The standard only has minimum weights, no maximum - 50KG for dogs, 45kg for bitches, but they are in general much heavier than this. However, the top winning dog from last year was a 52kg male, who really looks very small in comparison to the others. i think the average male weight would be around 70kg mark.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

My Leonberger Bear is a giant!

That Space Hopper is a full size one! 










After reading through this thread it would seem easier to list what isn't a giant breed (in my opinion) from those mentioned. I don't see as "giants":

GSD
Bernese Mountain Dogs
DdB's
Akitas (Amerivan or Japanese)
Malamutes
Afghans
Rotts

All the above are "large" breeds in my view.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Magnus said:


> My Leonberger Bear is a giant!
> 
> That Space Hopper is a full size one!
> 
> ...


Yes, I can see he's massive! I am including Bernese and Akitas, as they seem to be accepted giants. To be honest, the Bernese I have seen are only a little smaller than mine. I think I would class the American Akita as a giant but not the Japanese, which could be a problem.

I am still not sure about ddb and malamutes. Anyway I have I started and finding out all about akitas. I thought I may as well begin at the beginning, though I am really longing to do my pages about newfies!

Can you use your photo on my Leo bit?


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Where's your "Leo bit"?

You can use any photo I put on here, no problem.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Magnus said:


> Where's your "Leo bit"?
> 
> You can use any photo I put on here, no problem.


Thank you. I am trying to work in alphabetical order, but I am of course dying to do the page about newfies!

Anyone know anything about the Akbash dog? That's where I am at at the moment.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Can't believe I've only just seen this thread!

The website sounds like a great idea - please get in touch if I can help at all. I have a background in web development, design and marketing, and of course a love of big dogs, so I may be of some use. I've also had a few articles published on living with a giant breed.

We have a list of giant breeds on our site (please let me know if we've missed any!) and of course lots of great photos in our Rogues Gallery, so that may be some help.

Best of luck with it,

Neil


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

bigdogworld said:


> Can't believe I've only just seen this thread!
> 
> The website sounds like a great idea - please get in touch if I can help at all. I have a background in web development, design and marketing, and of course a love of big dogs, so I may be of some use. I've also had a few articles published on living with a giant breed.
> 
> ...


Hi, Neil. I can't use any of the photos on your gallery without photographer's permission, but I can steal them off Wilkepedia if they are public domain. So if any members can give me pictures, that is great. I think I am ok for newfie pictures, though!

There are a lot more giant dogs that I thought when I started, some of which are never seen outside their native land but they still deserve a mention.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am using a good program which has its own templates. Not a lot of choice, but I will be able to edit it. The problem I am having is that I don't have any graphics software to do what I want. I used to do a lot of that sort of thing, but all my stuff is designed for Windows 98.

I need something simple, can't be doing with complicated stuff like Photoshop. I have Photoshop Elements, but it drives me nuts, quite frankly! So I need to get something I can use.

In the meantime, the header looks ok with a house on instead of a dog!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have got my site up, though I still have lots more pages to put on.

I would like to thank everyone who allowed me to use their photographs and particularly like to thank Zaros for the lovely story about his Sars.

I have included every breed I could possibly find, but now I have found that there is a dog called a Majestic Tree Hound, which Wilkapedia doesn't even have a photo of! I can't pinch photos from anywhere else so I've left him out for now.

I am quite pleased with it - I hope you are too.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I have got my site up, though I still have lots more pages to put on.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone who allowed me to use their photographs and particularly like to thank Zaros for the lovely story about his Sars.


Your quite welcome Newfiesmum.

But congratulations are in order. Excellent web site and a great achievement. I'm sure you must be feeling very proud. And rightly so too.:thumbsup:

Incidentally, that's a very nice piece about the Sarplaninac. I was quite choked. 

God, I can be such a soppy git when it comes to those dogs!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Your quite welcome Newfiesmum.
> 
> But congratulations are in order. Excellent web site and a great achievement. I'm sure you must be feeling very proud. And rightly so too.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks. That was just what I was looking for, personal experience, and lovely photographs.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I have got my site up, though I still have lots more pages to put on.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone who allowed me to use their photographs and particularly like to thank Zaros for the lovely story about his Sars.
> 
> ...


Looking good my dear. I can email you the original pictures of the bergies if you wish my dear so they don't have the black edging to them if you would prefer.

Eyes (HC), Hips, Elbows and LPN1 (DNA Test- Early onset Leo Polyneuropathy (recessive gene)) are the health tests if you wanted to include them.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The site looks great


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Looking good my dear. I can email you the original pictures of the bergies if you wish my dear so they don't have the black edging to them if you would prefer.
> 
> Eyes (HC), Hips, Elbows and LPN1 (DNA Test- Early onset Leo Polyneuropathy (recessive gene)) are the health tests if you wanted to include them.


Thanks Tanya, I rather like the black edging. I shall be doing a page on health so thanks for that.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

We used to own Hungarian Kuvasz - an amazing livestock guardian breed. I don't know if there is anyone still breeding Kuvasz in the UK.

This is a brief article I wrote about the breed some years ago.



> History
> The Hungarian Kuvasz is part of the family of dogs known as Livestock Guardians (LGDs). Amongst these are the Big White Dogs  Kuvasz, Maremma, Pyrenean, Kommondor, Slovenski Cuvac etc.
> 
> The original task of the Kuvasz was to live with, and guard, their flocks from the predators endemic in the Carpathian Basin of Hungary where they settled in the 9th Century with their nomadic masters.
> ...


This was our Roxy, who got BOB at Crufts on two occasions









Mick


----------



## pspettags (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Just had a look at your website and looks really impressive...well done.

I have 2 British Wolfdogs which is a cross between Northern Inuit & Saarloos. My boy is very big boy so this could be one for the website. He weighs 40kg and is almost 6ft on hind legs!

Lovely, lovely breed and certainly large!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

raindog said:


> We used to own Hungarian Kuvasz - an amazing livestock guardian breed. I don't know if there is anyone still breeding Kuvasz in the UK.
> 
> This is a brief article I wrote about the breed some years ago.
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness! This was the one I really fell for! Beautiful creature. Can I use that piece, please? There is an invitation for people who want to talk about their own particular dog, if you have any stories to tell.

And can I use that photograph?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I can see why you wouldn't include greyhounds- they can be very, very tall, but they are generally slim dogs, whereas the truly giant breeds all seem to have a great deal of mass!

Greyhounds are generally included in the giant breeds, but I think there should be two different sections, really, so the really big boys top the board.

As a comparison to all these beautiful dogs people have posted pics of- Nero is a 5 year old ex racer, of medium size, and he is currently 33kg, which doesn't really touch the properly massive dogs!

Brilliant idea for a site!

EDIT- Just had a look at the site, what a wealth of information! Excellent!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> I can see why you wouldn't include greyhounds- they can be very, very tall, but they are generally slim dogs, whereas the truly giant breeds all seem to have a great deal of mass!
> 
> Greyhounds are generally included in the giant breeds, but I think there should be two different sections, really, so the really big boys top the board.
> 
> ...


Thankyou. I have included Greyhounds, as they are certainly tall enough. Some of the giant breeds are not particularly heavy, like the Azawakh, but very tall.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Thankyou. I have included Greyhounds, as they are certainly tall enough. Some of the giant breeds are not particularly heavy, like the Azawakh, but very tall.


see! this is why your site is awesome, I have no idea what an Azawakh is, but now I can go and FIND OUT!


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Chihuahua? 

But on a more serious note maybe this will help.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> see! this is why your site is awesome, I have no idea what an Azawakh is, but now I can go and FIND OUT!


It is extremely ugly in my opinion. I have quite a bit more to say about them, but still researching.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ajohnson said:


> Chihuahua?
> 
> But on a more serious note maybe this will help.


Thanks, I've read that. I don't think I will be doing a site on little dogs, but you might want to give it a go?


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> Oh, my goodness! This was the one I really fell for! Beautiful creature. Can I use that piece, please? There is an invitation for people who want to talk about their own particular dog, if you have any stories to tell.
> 
> And can I use that photograph?


Feel free to use the piece and the photo!

Mick


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

raindog said:


> Feel free to use the piece and the photo!
> 
> Mick


I have had to adapt the article a bit in order to fit in with the search engine requirements; I hope that it is all right. If you pm your real name, I will attribute it if you want. It is under Kuvasz History, from the Kuvasz page.

It is a great article and lovely picture. Thanks very much.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh and Raindog, you have given me another breed to work on! Didn't know about the Maremma


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, your site is great newfiesmum, I have a friend who has a Caucasian shepherd puppy & he is really gorgeous, do you mind if I send her a link to your site?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Wow, your site is great newfiesmum, I have a friend who has a Caucasian shepherd puppy & he is really gorgeous, do you mind if I send her a link to your site?


Oh, please do, and see if you can persuade her to take up the invitation of the Caucasian page to tell us about her dog and send pictures.

Thanks for liking my site. It has been extremely hard work and I still have lots to do, but I hope it might do well enough to make me some money so that I can stay at home with my doggies!


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

The site is brilliant - well done. 

I would dispute the average lifespan for Leonbergers though; 7 seems very low. Most sites claim 8-10 as an average and I know of quite a few that made it to their teens.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Magnus said:


> The site is brilliant - well done.
> 
> I would dispute the average lifespan for Leonbergers though; 7 seems very low. Most sites claim 8-10 as an average and I know of quite a few that made it to their teens.


Yes, I agree. I think I will change that. Thanks.


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

He is gorgeous Sarah, is he yours xxx


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

tiddlypup said:


> mastiff,19 mth old oscar


Is this your dog Sarah, he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

yep this is my boy x


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

gorgeous. he looks like a big softie.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Otter hound?

Spinone?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sweepsmamma said:


> Is this your dog Sarah, he is gorgeous xxx


HELL'S BLIDDY BELLS!!!!!

That is a LOT of dog! What a smasher!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Magnus said:


> My Leonberger Bear is a giant!
> 
> That Space Hopper is a full size one!
> 
> ...


He is HUGE!!! And fabulous!


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

:laughmagnus,me thinks you should of moved the chairs out of shot
stunning boy though xx


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

I own a tiny dog by comparison lol at a piddly 11kg lol

My girls especially my youngest have loved seeing the photos & are now in love with big dogs 

Can I please be sent the link so I can show them some more of your beautiful dogs


----------

